# So That's How It's Done



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Pinstriping at the Royal Enfield Factory, India. Amazing skill.






Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

prof20 said:


> Pinstriping at the Royal Enfield Factory, India. Amazing skill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I liked the satisfied cheeky grin at the end.

Do you spend all day on YT Roger?


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Bloody Hell
He did that in a crisp clean red shirt.
I look like I spent a life time in a paint shop by just opening
the tin.

Real skill


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Agreed real skill.

But why waste it on a fuel tank?  :lo

Geoff


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Had Denby pottery on our wedding list 35 years ago father in law had a contact who arranged a factory tour our pot's have a gold band around I was amazed to see all these done by hand in some cases the girls were'nt even looking just chatting away & producing precise circles & lines at an astonishing rate,


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

That takes me right back some 40+ years to my time at the Triumph motorcycle factory at Meriden. Exactly the same method was used there, by females IIRC.
Now, a little question for you, who do you imagine showed the Indians how to do it?


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

rugbyken said:


> Had Denby pottery on our wedding list 35 years ago father in law had a contact who arranged a factory tour our pot's have a gold band around I was amazed to see all these done by hand in some cases the girls were'nt even looking just chatting away & producing precise circles & lines at an astonishing rate,


Ken

I have had girls run circles round me (and I am not Crown Derby) and they were probably chatting at the time. Nothing changes. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Roger


Do you spend all day on YT Roger?[/quote]

Hi KevnLiz,
No, I don't spend all day on YT, I browse LiveLeak every day and that has most of the posts I pass on to MHF forums.

I also tend to do most of my browsing when SWMBO is watching all the tat on TV, like Celeb BB. I had a desktop before and now I have a laptop I can sit in the lounge with headphones on instead of being banished to a cold room upstairs.

I have only really started posting in any volume since I got the laptop.

When spring and the gardening/MH season arrives you probably won't see many posts from me.

Regards, 
Roger


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Well don't stop Roger as your taste is similar to mine, I just don't get time to surf the net much these days.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Suits me too Roger

That was fantastic

Aldra


----------

